# RIP Tommy :-(



## JulesRules (21 January 2015)

Lost my little cat on Monday afternoon.

I'm coping suprisingly well considering. I have had him for over 18 years as I had him as tiny kitten and he was 18 and half. He was in great health and spirits until the last 10 days when he went downhill.

I think knowing he had such a great long life and that after his short illness he was ready to go has made it easier. It also gave me a few days to spoil him rotten and get my head around things. 

He was a lovely sociable boy. He used to love to wait until visitors came to the house. As soon as they sat on the sofa he would be on their knee for a fuss whether they liked it or not. He also used to come up to bed with us and then climb up for a cuddle and then get under the duvet and curl up in a ball under my arm with his chin on my hand.

He was very tolerant of the dog who loved him too and always tried to get him to play. She is missing him too. 

Here are a couple of my favourite pictures...

On his sixteenth birthday: 







Asking my OH to share: 







Chillin' out with his sister: 







He was smashing fella and I feel privileged to have had him in my life for so long.

Sleep well Tommy, my gingerbread friend xx


----------



## FubsyMog (21 January 2015)

Beautiful kitty. His expression in the top picture kind of says "...and WHERE are my presents...?!". Rest in peace ginger mog.


----------



## Archangel (21 January 2015)

What a lovely boy, he clearly had a very happy and long life with you.    
RIP Tommy.


----------



## Snat20 (21 January 2015)

Sorry to hear your sad news, he was a very handsome boy. RIP Tommy x


----------



## Princess16 (21 January 2015)

Aww RIP little man - he was indeed lovely ((hugs))


----------



## maj (21 January 2015)

its always so sad to lose a much loved pet - rip tommy xx


----------



## Shady (21 January 2015)

i am so sorry you lost your little cat, he was very handsome.xxx hugs to you , rip Tommy


----------



## Tiffany (21 January 2015)

Always sad losing our much loved pets. Sounds like he had a lovely life. RIP Tommy


----------



## _GG_ (21 January 2015)

Sweet dreams Tommy. 

Hope you're ok JulesRules x


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 January 2015)

Another sad loss of a beloved pet.  Play free Tommy, happy chasing.


----------



## pines of rome (22 January 2015)

So sorry, he looks just like my boy Jaffa! I am dreading the day he goes.


----------



## JulesRules (23 January 2015)

Thanks everyone. It's been a tough week.

it's those moments where you forget and think you hear them padding around, or go to look in their fave sleeping spot :-(

We are going away in a couple of weeks, but we will be looking for a little kitty cat to come and live with us when we get back.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 January 2015)

RIP, puss cat


----------



## TheresaW (25 January 2015)

RIP Tommy, what a beautiful boy you were.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 February 2015)

JulesRules said:



			Lost my little cat on Monday afternoon.

I'm coping suprisingly well considering. I have had him for over 18 years as I had him as tiny kitten and he was 18 and half. He was in great health and spirits until the last 10 days when he went downhill.

I think knowing he had such a great long life and that after his short illness he was ready to go has made it easier. It also gave me a few days to spoil him rotten and get my head around things. 

He was a lovely sociable boy. He used to love to wait until visitors came to the house. As soon as they sat on the sofa he would be on their knee for a fuss whether they liked it or not. He also used to come up to bed with us and then climb up for a cuddle and then get under the duvet and curl up in a ball under my arm with his chin on my hand.

He was very tolerant of the dog who loved him too and always tried to get him to play. She is missing him too. 

Here are a couple of my favourite pictures...

On his sixteenth birthday: 







Asking my OH to share: 







Chillin' out with his sister: 







He was smashing fella and I feel privileged to have had him in my life for so long.

Sleep well Tommy, my gingerbread friend xx
		
Click to expand...

  so sorry and such a beautiful boy, RIP Tommy


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 February 2015)

They are in our lives such a short time compared to ours
In the time that we are in their lives 
They give us loyalty
love
companionship




They leave such a hole when they leave us, which can never be filled again.   It's heart breaking when they are taken from us, but we can end pain and suffering which we do despite it being hard.  That is because we love them so, and don't want to see suffering, RIP little one remember over the rainbow there is no pain, no cruelty, all animals are equal and all are healed from the illness or pain. 

xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 February 2015)

JulesRules said:



			Thanks everyone. It's been a tough week.

it's those moments where you forget and think you hear them padding around, or go to look in their fave sleeping spot :-(

We are going away in a couple of weeks, but we will be looking for a little kitty cat to come and live with us when we get back.
		
Click to expand...


Remember, the love you shared and that special place you had for him will always be there.  You open another door in your heart for a new kitty and in that place is a blank page for    that kitty to write on and leave his or her mark.


----------

